# Simple straight forward packing instructions



## tryder (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi,
I've been searching for some simple instructions on how to properly disassemble  and pack a vintage balloon bike for shipping so I can forward them to a person who has experience with tools and shipping antiques but is new to shipping bicycles.
I went over things with him on the phone but would like to e-mail him the basics for reference.
I know I have seen them here on the cabe before...
If someone would please reply with a link to the thread which I now can not seem to find I would really appreciate it.
Thanks.
-Ted


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 30, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shipping-help.2674/


----------



## tryder (Jan 30, 2019)

Thank you.  It's a very nice orinal paint bike.  I asked him to ship it in two boxes.
We are going to see how easialy he can get things apart and go from there.
He's in Georgia.  I am hoping for two boxes but may have to settle for one. 
Another option might be finding another Caber to pack and ship..
I talked to Pete.  He is located to far away.  So is American Vintage Cycle supply.
 I tried to pm freqman thinking that he might know someone near Macon but he has me blocked.  I have no idea why.


----------

